

Are Microsoft, Google and Netflix trying to bring DRM to HTML5? - KingofGnG
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-google-and-netflix-are-trying-to-bring-drm-to-html5

======
cpeterso
If HTML5 does not adopt some sort of DRM, I believe Flash video will continue
to have a strong market position (for web video). Ironically, Adobe's DRM
product is called "Flash Access".

